# Type Two RTA from Grimm Green



## Rob Fisher (1/12/20)

Type Two RTA from Grimm Green. It's a dual coil RTA which is not really in my wheelhouse. However... it's an easy build and the first 10 minutes with the RTA impresses me big time! Airflow is decent for an RDL vape. I'm so tired of tight airflows and this one is great! Also happy it has a bit of a flat top so my Siam Tips fit no problem. I think this would suit juices that like a warmer vape but so far Red Pill is doing great in it! The airflow is a little noisy but I really like the airflow! Of all the recent RTA's I have played with this one has the most potential! I have dual Ni80 2.5mm Nano Aliens coming out at 0.2Ω and I'm firing it at 30 watts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/20)

The tails were way too long and I trimmed them after trying to fit the cap!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (1/12/20)

Is it me, or is there a lean towards simple but well engineered atties. This looks the business without the frills and do it all promises that some have been flouting lately. My journey has led me to single coil atties for ADV and dual or big singles for the session juices. This looks like a good all day vape tank.
What is the condensation like from those honeycombs ?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/20)

Stranger said:


> Is it me, or is there a lean towards simple but well engineered atties. This looks the business without the frills and do it all promises that some have been flouting lately. My journey has led me to single coil atties for ADV and dual or big singles for the session juices. This looks like a good all day vape tank.
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> What is the condensation like from those honeycombs ?



None so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/20)

Decent juice capacity as well!

The dual coils coming in at 0.2Ω and firing at 30 watts is a dash severe for me with Red Pill. Any less wattage and the coils don't get driven properly. I have a feeling that this tank would be more suited to deserts that like a bit of coil coverage and power. I think I must dig out my bottle of marshmallow and give it a go.

But that being said the setup is still in my paw.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Stranger (1/12/20)

The maths bears this out 0.2 at 30 w is a mere 2.45 V. Put this on an unregulated and you will see 68+ W at 3.7 V. Impressive to see it performing at the low W you have it set at. You comments are spot on methinks. (your years of experience are showing)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/20)

Giving the Take Two another go with Havana Gold in it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------

